

Gmail gets encrypted, let's you tack and recall sent emails - mayermm
https://vimeo.com/117548792

======
mattkrea
So the emails appear to be sitting on a third-party server or is this just
using the Gmail API? Also how is that secured on iOS if someone in the video
was able to read without issue?

